
Photos of Jakob Nielsen - ctingom
http://www.useit.com/jakob/photos/
======
topherclay
<http://www.useit.com/jakob/photos/jakob_likes_it.jpg>

------
edw519
<sarcasm>

72% of viewers are uncomfortable with a dark tie over a dark shirt.

68% of viewers dislike striped shirts in high resolution photos.

52% of viewers don't trust a man with a receding hairline and hair over his
ears.

18% of viewers are PETA members who are offended when a mouse is suspended by
its tail.

27% of right brained individuals experience discomfort when the speaker blocks
the words on the slide behind him.

18% of women with incomes over $100,000 think a matching tie and hankerchief
convey distrustfulness.

22% of elderly tailors think that putting your hand in your pocket reveals
flaws in workmanship.

67% of "green aware" individuals are extremely uncomfortable when faucets are
left running.

100% of sighted people think that red shirts should be reserved for bull
fighters.

18% of people suffering with vertico are uncomfortable with people on bridges
with traffic below.

22% of hookers expect higher payments from men in wrinkled shirts.

</sarcasm>

------
brlittle
Jacob is one of those people who can improve anyone else's appearance simply
by standing next to them. They always look better than he does.

Also, how did I know just by looking at the thumbnail that this one would have
"pensive" in the title. Isn't there another word we can substitute here?
"Thoughtful," maybe? "Pensive" appears to be the favorite selection for such
shots -- to the point of excluding alternatives. :/

<http://www.useit.com/jakob/photos/jakob_pensive_big.jpg>

------
aston
Passing resemblance to Paul Buchheit, I'd say...
[http://bp0.blogger.com/_4sbxCBha3lY/RfoW9T8Tm3I/AAAAAAAAAZ8/...](http://bp0.blogger.com/_4sbxCBha3lY/RfoW9T8Tm3I/AAAAAAAAAZ8/zGM4aLX089M/s400/me2-thumb.jpg)

<http://www.useit.com/jakob/photos/jakob_mouse_big.jpg>

------
vixen99
Is this the first in a series. Can we vote for who's next?

~~~
ctingom
Yes, suggestions?

------
goodgoblin
I love the one where he's pressing the button on the cell-phone and looking at
the camera. Thats usability people!

------
pius
Strangely, everyone whose name I recognized looked exactly as I would have
expected ... except for Jakob Nielsen.

------
jkush
His hair could use a bigger font.

------
alaskamiller
Real talk, that's one user friendly man.

------
thomasswift
that page took 5 hours for me on dial-up, clearly not usable.

------
kingnothing
Why?

